# How to show the "Silver Subscriber" in my profile?



## ChimericDream (Apr 6, 2013)

I pledged to the "Lifer" tier for the Kickstarter. I have access to the subscriber-only content now (which is awesome, by the way), and I have the "I Defended the Walls!" badge, but I can't find in my profile where to get the "Silver Subscriber" to show up. Am I just looking in the wrong place?


----------



## Morrus (Apr 6, 2013)

Do you mean under your username in your posts?  There's a setting in your settings where you choose how you want to be displayed, but I'm on my phone right now and can't link you.  Hopefully somebody on a PC can!


----------



## Rabulias (Apr 6, 2013)

From the top-right, click *Settings*.

In Settings, click *Group Memberships *in the left-hand menubar.

Scroll down and you should see the "KICKSTARTER £100 SILVER LIFER" listed.

Click the radio button that says "*Identify me as a member of this group*."

Click the *Update Display Group *button.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 6, 2013)

I should probable change that to a more elegant title, but I need those user groups named after the reward tiers for the moment to keep things straight in my head!


----------



## TKablitz (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm very new to enWorld but I'm also a "Defender of the Walls". I'm trying to configure my account. So I'm posting here to see what a post of mine might look like. I also need to make "10" posts. So, this is 1. 

Update 
Ok, when I say I'm "new" I really meant, new to posting and stuff. I've been a lurker since 2004.


----------



## TKablitz (Apr 6, 2013)

Where do you go to get the "defender of the wall" badge to show up? Sorry about the dumb question. very new and I need both help and 8 more posts.

Update: Never mind, got it. In the badge inventory, mark it Active and not Hidden and remember to "save". It's just that easy.


----------



## CAFRedblade (Apr 9, 2013)

Ah, good, now to go check if my gold subscription from the Kickstarter is active.

edit: alas, looks like not quite yet.

edit 2: Whoot Gold Lifer is now active.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 9, 2013)

CAFRedblade said:


> Ah, good, now to go check if my gold subscription from the Kickstarter is active.
> 
> edit: alas, looks like not quite yet.



I just had my Silver activated a couple of days ago - Morrus is still trucking through them!


----------



## Rune (Apr 9, 2013)

Morrus said:


> I should probable change that to a more elegant title, but I need those user groups named after the reward tiers for the moment to keep things straight in my head!




How about, "Silver Lifer?"  Or "has infinite sp."  Or "The Silver Standard."


----------



## Nikosandros (Apr 14, 2013)

In my settings I've selected the "gold lifer" group, but it just shows me as a "member".


----------



## Nikosandros (May 2, 2013)

I'm bumping this thread. Both Silver and Gold "Lifers" are simply shown as members. It would be nice to have a more appropriate title. 

 [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION]


----------



## Morrus (May 2, 2013)

Oh, I thought that was sorted.  Well, let me finish fulfilling the rewards, then I'll have a crack at figuring out what's wrong with that.


----------



## Nikosandros (May 2, 2013)

Morrus said:


> Oh, I thought that was sorted.  Well, let me finish fulfilling the rewards, then I'll have a crack at figuring out what's wrong with that.



OK, thanks.


----------

